# Form advice for a beginner



## MNificent (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi guys. I'm a complete beginner archer and purchased my first bow not even a week ago. Since last Friday I have practiced a little each day and am starting to feel comfortable shooting. I strive to have good form and have watched various videos to point me in the right direction, but as I do not know anyone who is into archery, I have little way of gauging my progress. I'm hoping that some of you will watch the videos that I shot earlier this evening and direct me as to what I may be doing wrong (or right, if the case may be!). My goal is to learn correct form from the start and to avoid developing any bad habits. I filmed two different variations of my draw, unsure which is the best:

- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGvuIVPGbDE

- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJqOn6CwMuo&feature=youtu.be

As for my equipment, I am shooting a 2011 Maitland Retribution with a 27 3/4" draw and 50-60 lb. limbs. By my calculations, my ideal draw length is 27.8, so it's pretty close. The weight was set at 60 when I purchased it, but I have backed it down one complete rotation on each limb. I don't have a scale so I'm not sure what the exact weight is now, but its easy enough to pull until I've been at it for a while. My release is a Carter Ember 1 and the sight I'm using is a single-pin VBG Star Track. My arrows are 30" el cheap-o Allens I got at Walmart with some field tips I bought there as well. If I have left anything out let me know and I'll post it accordingly. Thanks for your help!


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

MNificent said:


> Hi guys. I'm a complete beginner archer and purchased my first bow not even a week ago. Since last Friday I have practiced a little each day and am starting to feel comfortable shooting. I strive to have good form and have watched various videos to point me in the right direction, but as I do not know anyone who is into archery, I have little way of gauging my progress. I'm hoping that some of you will watch the videos that I shot earlier this evening and direct me as to what I may be doing wrong (or right, if the case may be!). My goal is to learn correct form from the start and to avoid developing any bad habits. I filmed two different variations of my draw, unsure which is the best:
> 
> - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGvuIVPGbDE
> 
> ...


From what I can tell I see a couple of things. First off don't tilt your head to the bow instead bring the bow to your head. This will give you better alignment and reduce torque. Also, it looks like you are struggling a little with the weight. I would back the poundage off a little and try it. Especially until your form is mastered and you are shooting really well.


----------



## snipersam24 (Sep 3, 2008)

I wouldn't do the high draw. If you shoot enough, you are bound to accidentally hit the release and there goes your arrow to who knows where. If you are looking to hunt, that high draw makes much more movement compared to the flatter draw cycle. I also agree with cvs1967, drop the weight a touch more. Its not all about speed (although some will tell you that it is). Dropping the weight will 1) make it easier to draw so you can do the flatter draw 2) you will be able to shoot more arrows in a session 3) you will enjoy shooting more because you will have tighter groups because your muscles won't fatigue as fast with a lesser weight (aka you will have less weight to hold back after your let off)

Hope this helps. Enjoy your new bow and welcome to AT!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

It's a bit of a drive for you, but I strongly suggest that you visit the Archery Learning Center in Snellville, GA

They have developed one of the best programs around for beginning archers. 

You have the opportunity right now to avoid developing bad habits. If you continue shooting on your own, these will haunt you the rest of the time you shoot a bow. I'm telling you this from personal experience.

Good luck,
Allen


----------



## MNificent (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks for the tips. Can't wait to get home, lighten the bow and try it out!


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

aread said:


> It's a bit of a drive for you, but I strongly suggest that you visit the Archery Learning Center in Snellville, GA
> 
> They have developed one of the best programs around for beginning archers.
> 
> ...


^^ This ^^ 
This will probably be the best $$ and time on the road spent. It's only about 90 miles from your town and probably the best place in your area to get seroiously good instruction.

Welcome to this wonderful addiction--archery!! Keep us posted on your progress.


----------

